# WAVY News 10 reported risk to Sandbridge Pier



## Thrifty Angler

Saw a short report about 15 minutes ago mentioning that a loaded cargo container ship may pose a danger to the pier....unless the ship is able to be wedged in the sand for stability. There was a pic of the ship in news the clip.


----------



## blakester

Thrifty Angler said:


> Saw a short report about 15 minutes ago mentioning that a loaded cargo container ship may pose a danger to the pier....unless the ship is able to be wedged in the sand for stability. There was a pic of the ship in news the clip.


Hopefully it falls down so they have to rebuild it, instead theyed probbaly just put another paded park in the parkin lot , fools.


----------



## Justfshn




----------



## 1q1q1q999




----------



## chest2head&glassy

From one of my FB friends who lives in SB. Shows how close it is to the shore and pier.


----------



## lil red jeep

I have no doubt that Va. Beach wouldn't rebuild that pier. The way it gets second rate attention now only tells me they would probably welcome that ship taking it down then they would be able to collect someones insurance money and blow it on something useless. After the sand replenishment fiasco, no one can put anything past them now!


----------



## paulh804

OMG i love that pier. I have caught a ton of crabs off the pier.
hope everything works out


----------



## Tom Powers

One of the interesting standard clauses in the VMRC contract for a pier is that the city is required to rebuild it if it is damaged by a storm or pay VMRC back the money, which in this case was like $1.5 M . . . 

My guess is that they would hit the tug company up for damages and take 2 years to rebuild it.


----------



## AL_N_VB

that's sure was a pretty trout hole


----------



## Thrifty Angler

Local news channel wvec 13 has "live" coverage of the coast guard at work on trying to get people in place to open the valves to let in ocean water that will help add more weight for stabilization.
And yes...that a bit too close to the pier for comfort. With a cargo including chlorophyll (sp) and syrup....that can be one big mess.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

chest2head&glassy said:


> From one of my FB friends who lives in SB. Shows how close it is to the shore and pier.


The reverse view from the pier is even more shocking.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

Just Reported!!!!!!

It has shifted 800 feet closer to the pier.  
Now it's *just* 1400 feet away from the pier. 
Coast Guard is lifting the guys from the barge now. It's not looking too good right about now.


----------



## chest2head&glassy

It's on the move and LIP is in it's path.


----------



## chest2head&glassy

Thrifty Angler said:


> The reverse view from the pier is even more shocking.


Like this one.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

BB is going to be crowded next year...


----------



## basstardo

Oh man that sucks.


----------



## zigzag

> cargo including chlorophyll (sp) and syrup


That's CHLORINE...not chlorophyll. HAZMAT city!


----------



## cockroachjr.

In the words of Florida Evans, " DAMN, DAMN, DAMN!"


----------



## Smittroc

wow what the heck is the draft on that thing?? if the pier is lost, what kind of fish hole would that create??


----------



## chest2head&glassy

Another shot:

















_(all photos courtesty of FB friends)_


----------



## pompanolover

Darn it! It was bad enough losing lynnhaven yesterday now sandbridge...


----------



## Orest

*My question is who let it get that close to shore ?*

They do have anchors? Engine(s) failure? Why didn't the Coast Guard pull that out to sea?

Looks like somebody screwed up.


----------



## J_Lannon

The hazmat onboard is consumer related...... clorox, some aerosols, etc. etc. It wont hurt anything.


----------



## ORF Pete

Orest said:


> They do have anchors? Engine(s) failure? Why didn't the Coast Guard pull that out to sea?
> 
> Looks like somebody screwed up.


In one of the pics you can see lines going off the front of it, but I don't know if those are anchor chains or broken tow lines. If they are anchor chains it could just be dragging anchor due to the combination of wind and waves. It also looks to be a barge btw (no engine) that broke lose from the tugs that were pulling it. I don't know that a Coast Guard cutter could pull that bad boy off the beach in weather like this. It'd probably take a few tugs, and in this weather it'd be very dangerous or almost impossible to run the tug lines to the barge.


----------



## J_Lannon

Orest said:


> They do have anchors? Engine(s) failure? Why didn't the Coast Guard pull that out to sea?
> 
> Looks like somebody screwed up.



Its a chore to tie off to it when its alongside a pier........ never mind when its drifting in rough seas. No one screwed up. Sandbridge is probably one of the safest places for it to land. Ever see a towing hawser? Even a very small one is a chore for a crew to handle.


----------



## troutman_2

*wavy 10 story*

http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/local_news/local_wavy_sandbridge_barge_grounded_20091113


----------



## radarthis

J_Lannon said:


> The hazmat onboard is consumer related...... clorox, some aerosols, etc. etc. It wont hurt anything.


It maybe consumer related but in MASS industrial quantities just take a look at the back of the barge. Those big tanks are what are holding the chemicals.


----------



## edgotbait

called my friend that still work at lip barge now only 100 feet away its going to take it out for sure as of 4:40


----------



## Ryan Y

*Container barge.*

Its a big one. They are not a powered driven vessel but are set up to be towed or pushed as in a composit.
Tow companies used to set them aground to hold them steady in storms at times. Something like this though usually has no anchor so it must be stabalized by other means such as mooring it to another anchor or at a dock.


----------



## ORF Pete

The salvage company just said on Channel 3 news that the weather is too rough to tow it off the beach right now. They said they hope to be able to move it sometime this weekend.


----------



## J_Lannon

radarthis said:


> It maybe consumer related but in MASS industrial quantities just take a look at the back of the barge. Those big tanks are what are holding the chemicals.


NO............... the containers hold the products. Those are not tanks. And there is almost 0 risk of any hazmat related problems. Stay with what you know some thing about.


----------



## CUTTER

Second hand report that it hit the pier.

Tight lines CUTTER


----------



## Thrifty Angler

Less than 75 feet away and counting down to impact.  
Why oh why didn't it break loose a bit sooner. Perhaps then it would have run aground on the other side of the pier. 

Heard on the news that it was *50 miles*offshore when it broke loose.


----------



## J_Lannon

Thrifty Angler said:


> Less than 75 feet away and counting down to impact.
> Why oh why didn't it break loose a bit sooner. Perhaps then it would have run aground on the other side of the pier.
> 
> Heard on the news that it was *50 miles*offshore when it broke loose.


true


----------



## Dr. Bubba

J_Lannon said:


> The hazmat onboard is consumer related...... clorox, some aerosols, etc. etc. It wont hurt anything.


the potential volume is the problem, although I'm sure it's pretty stable in that big ole boat. Hopefully it stops moving south.....opcorn:


----------



## Thrifty Angler

According to local WVEC channel 13, the masses have shut down the pow wow session at the big house and are heading to the Fire Station. I figure the news anchor will hang in there til......... both the story and the pier breaks.  We'll probably hear something definite on their 11 pm broadcast.


----------



## kapoc

You guys are funny, First off it wasn't 50 nm offshore it traveled 50 nm to the south from just off cape charles to make final rest at sandbridge. the workers from titian salvage were airlifted by USCG assets to attempt to ballast down the barge to further make it fast to the beach. It is in danger of hitting the pier but is moving slowly and more slowly now that it has a belly full of seawater first light will tell but the plans are to have the tugs out to make a salvage attempt on Sun. 

It is not a ship it is a barge that severed its tow in heavy seas in transit from San Juan PR If anyone has ever seen one of these tow hausers the are various sizes up to 5" cable + chain for the bridal an a chore to deal with in calm seas let alone in the middle of a noreaster.


----------



## Dr. Bubba

J_Lannon said:


> NO............... the containers hold the products. Those are not tanks. And there is almost 0 risk of any hazmat related problems. Stay with what you know some thing about.


there are tanks clearly visible in the photos of the bow, what they hold is conjecture by anyone here.

There is no reason to be so snooty, though.


----------



## J_Lannon

Dr. Bubba said:


> there are tanks clearly visible in the photos of the bow, what they hold is conjecture by anyone here.
> 
> There is no reason to be so snooty, though.


The bow = the pointy end

The stern = the flat looking end

*And the bow is pictured to be carrying containers*.

Theres a big difference between a* tank *and a *container*.

Both have legal restrictions as to what they can carry.

I was the Chief Engineer on a Ocean going Navy Tug for a few years....... I kinda know what I'm talking about.

I love it when people jump off the deep end before they know WTF they are talking about...... jeeees


----------



## J_Lannon

kapoc said:


> You guys are funny, First off it wasn't 50 nm offshore it traveled 50 nm to the south from just off cape charles to make final rest at sandbridge. the workers from titian salvage were airlifted by USCG assets to attempt to ballast down the barge to further make it fast to the beach. It is in danger of hitting the pier but is moving slowly and more slowly now that it has a belly full of seawater first light will tell but the plans are to have the tugs out to make a salvage attempt on Sun.
> 
> It is not a ship it is a barge that severed its tow in heavy seas in transit from San Juan PR If anyone has ever seen one of these tow hausers the are various sizes up to 5" cable + chain for the bridal an a chore to deal with in calm seas let alone in the middle of a noreaster.



TY...... If any of these people ever realized........ Sandbridge is one of the safest places this thing could have beached. Almost pure sand bottom. Nothing but a fishing pier to worry over.


----------



## AndyMedic

J_Lannon said:


> The bow = the pointy end
> 
> The stern = the flat looking end
> 
> *And the bow is pictured to be carrying containers*.
> 
> Theres a big difference between a* tank *and a *container*.
> 
> Both have legal restrictions as to what they can carry.
> 
> I was the Chief Engineer on a Ocean going Navy Tug for a few years....... I kinda know what I'm talking about.
> 
> I love it when people jump off the deep end before they know WTF they are talking about...... jeeees


fyi those are called intermodals...they are tanks


----------



## Rockpile Angler

lil red jeep said:


> I have no doubt that Va. Beach wouldn't rebuild that pier. The way it gets second rate attention now only tells me they would probably welcome that ship taking it down then they would be able to collect someones insurance money and blow it on something useless. After the sand replenishment fiasco, no one can put anything past them now!



Thats probably right, they had to go through hell to get Buckroe built. It took 6 years. And the only reason the city rebuilt that is cause they figure they can make money off it, the city dont give a damn about fishermen. Im sure those people in those million dollar houses in Grandview were doin a victory dance when Grandview pier went down. They did nothing but complain about the pier and the people who fished on it, there will definately not be another pier in Grandview.


----------



## AndyMedic

who knows maybe we will get a bigger pier built back?


----------



## kingfisherman23

J_Lannon said:


> The bow = the pointy end
> 
> The stern = the flat looking end
> 
> *And the bow is pictured to be carrying containers*.
> 
> Theres a big difference between a* tank *and a *container*.
> 
> Both have legal restrictions as to what they can carry.
> 
> I was the Chief Engineer on a Ocean going Navy Tug for a few years....... I kinda know what I'm talking about.
> 
> I love it when people jump off the deep end before they know WTF they are talking about...... jeeees


I believe that these are the "tanks" that were mentioned. They are in the pics of the stern, not the bow. I can't really tell what they are, even with the image zoomed.

Nobody jumped off the deep end, I assumed they were tanks as well. 

I hope the pier ends up all right. Lord knows we lose enough fishing piers to natural disasters each year without this _barge_ helping out.

Evan


----------



## vbflyfisher

As of 8:30 the barge was still beached about 100yds north of the pier.


----------



## Dr. Bubba

whoops! yup, my boat physiology is dyslexic....which side it starboard?

lighten up JL, you're an expert!
We all see that now, and thanks for coming out of the lounge for a change.


----------



## 05 grand slam

I hope and pray that it wolnt hit the pier, but im getting my proposial speach ready just in case we need to get the city to rebuild.(best case senario)


----------



## AL_N_VB

Dr. Bubba said:


> whoops! yup, my boat physiology is dyslexic....which side it starboard?
> 
> lighten up JL, you're an expert!
> We all see that now, and thanks for coming out of the lounge for a change.


Everyone be quiet. I received the containers that loaded the ocean vessel that broke from the tow that is heading to the pier that Jack built.

everyone lighten up!


----------



## JimInVA

I know the guy
that received the containers
that loaded the ocean vessel
that broke from the tow
that is heading to the pier
that Jack built.

*How scary is that?!*


----------



## Tom Powers

Back on page 1 I posted about the city having to rebuild or pay back VMRC. Someone contacted me privately regarding the matter. First where I got the information. I am in the process of working with the City of Poquoson to apply for money for a free to use lighted public fishing pier on Back River. The intent is to build it mostly using RFAB funds. Below is the check list that they sent us. I assume that Virginia Beach had a similar list when they did their application.

I checked and they actually received $467,383

Tom

VMRC Facility Grant Provision Checklist
Project Name_______________________

_____	Facility must be used for purpose intended for 30 years, or pro-rata share of costs will be returned to the VSRFDF.

_____	The City/Town/County will be responsible for maintenance/capital improvement of the facility.

_____	The City/Town/County will be responsible for Law Enforcement on and Patrol of the Facility.

_____	If the locality is responsible for maintenance/capital improvement, can a fee be charged? If a fee is to be charged, it must be approved by the RFAB and have set limits.

_____	Holders of Virginia Saltwater Recreational Fishing Licenses receive some discount from facility fees.

_____	Reports are required quarterly/yearly about fees collected, usage, maintenance/capital improvements accounts maintained, and the uses of fees collected in these accounts.

_____	Restrictions on Commercial usage and storage of commercial fishing gears.

If the facility is damaged or destroyed by a natural disaster, the locality will have 365 days to restore the facility to full use. If the facility is not fully restored in 365 days, then a proportion of the funds originally granted to the locality for the facility shall be returned to the VSRFDF. That proportion shall be repaid based on the difference between the total years of usage specified in the original grant agreement and the number of full years the facility was operated, divided by the total years of usage prior to the occurrence of the natural disaster. This proportion will then be multiplied by the total grant amount.

_____	Parking requirements as specified by the VDGIF.

_____	Construction must conform to all applicable local, state and federal building codes including ADA requirements. As specified by VDGIF.


----------



## fisho

Very intresting. They have one year to fix it.... good to know


----------



## UOPaul

So did it hit or no?


----------



## chest2head&glassy

As Al said, lighten up folks. We must all be suffering from cabin fever from being flooded in with this storm - I know I am. With that note, I hope everyone is safe.

I do have a question on monies to rebuild the pier - if it does hit it. Would VA Beach have to fund for the rebuild? Wouldn't the shipping vessel's company (or insurance) be liable for the damage? Somebody educate me on this. I'm sure there are plenty of instances like this when a vessel hits a bridge and causes damages. The one that comes to mind is when a barge hit the Bonner Bridge in OI back in the early 90s.


----------



## jay b

It's good to see that the media is still doing it's job of sensationalizing the events of the day to head everyone into an extreme PANIC. It's also funny to see all the experts as they read/listen to the talking heads that also don't really know all they report about. 

The barge was under tow by a single tug that was using 2 ea. 2 1/2" wire-rope hawser lines that obviously broke in the heavy sea state that they unfortunated ran into. Noone accurately predicted the intensity of the storm that we just endured and I'm sure if the Tug Capt. had known he would of tried something different. There are 'tanks' onboard and they are all clearly shown in the picture of the stern of the barge. But all those tanks are on tractor type trailers just like all the other cargo because that's what that barge does, carry tractor-trailered cargo. The only other tanks onboard are the ballast tanks that are now full of sea water trying to keep the barge aground where it is instead of allowing it to continue it's journey south, through the pier.

We as a community are very lucky in that the barge may have broken free just outside the CBBT or some other really important asset and taken it down instead of just making a big hole where Al used to catch Specks, sorry Al 

I hopefully will see the barge next after they salvage it off the beach, if they bring it to our shipyard and I get to put it up on our larger drydock.Then I can hear all the good stories from the guys onboard that endured the tragic event. But from someone 'in the industry' I'm sure all those guys are happy that it was only material that got damaged instead of injuries to the Tug/Barge crews or the loss of life which is very possible in situations like that.


----------



## O Shin Rin

jay b said:


> instead of just making a big hole where Al used to catch Specks, sorry Al
> 
> .


Yeah I was wondering about that, the path it must have made thruogh there could be a nice new bar..... could call it the Sandbridge ditch 


jerry


----------



## ribs54

anyone have any updates


----------



## Thrifty Angler

So....this barge has a flat bottom????? And its suppose to float *on top* of water????


----------



## lil red jeep

I drove out there a little before noon with my seven year old so we could say goodbye to the pier. The whole area is blocked off by VBPD and you can't get near the barge. Of course my camera batteries were dead, and my phone camera is a POS. The barge is HUGE! Easily 5 stories tall from the top of the boxes. Since the area is blocked off, we could only look from the north side of the condos, and I couldn't tell just how close the barge is to the pier. 

The ocean seemed to be calming down quite a bit, which is obviously good news. I was speaking to the police officer who was standing watch and she said there were rumors that cranes were being brought in to lift off some of the containers to ease the weight, once they can get it tied up. 

His Royal Highness, Mayor "kiss my boots" Sessoms made an appearance while I was there. Seemed pretty clueless actually. Thats how I knew he was a politician. He was wearing a really nice Fire Dept. yellow rain coat, and since he works for Towne bank, I kind of wonder why he rates such a high dollar rain coat at the city's expense. Not like he couldn't buy one for himself. Neither He (his highness), nor the police officer who said she'd spoken with engineers earlier, seemed to think the barge was actually going to hit the pier as the ocean calms. I don't have a clue if it will or it won't, I just know if it does, I'd like to see them add about 800 feet to the end! A nice T wouldn't hurt either!!


----------



## drawinout

If the barge hits the pier, the city will have plenty of money to fix the pier. Only question is, will they actually use the money to fix the pier. I may be wrong, but it doesn't seem like they've made much effort to extend the pier and build a T. Would they do the right thing with the insurance money if that barge goes plowing through the pier?


----------



## Newsjeff

Just got off the phone with the Coast Guard. The barge moved about 7 yards south in the last 12 hours. The CG is holding a news conference as I type this, and I'll post the video on wavy.com around 6:30pm or so.


----------



## kapoc

The following is a press release issued by Crowley regarding La Princessa, a triple-deck, 580-foot long barge that ran aground off the Virginia coast after the two towlines used to pull the barge broke in heavy weather.

--

The La Princessa (a triple-deck, 580-foot long barge) left San Juan on 11/6 at 12:12 AM pulled by the tug Sentry en route to Pennsauken, NJ for a regularly scheduled liner cargo service. The barge was loaded with 187 container/trailer units including 9 refrigerated containers, which are currently operating on a power pack. The barge also included 125 empty units, 5 vehicles and 1 power pack used to power the refrigerated containers. Eighty-four HAZMAT loads, which contain products such as syrup for soft drinks, alcohol, empty cylinders formerly containing water purification chemicals, etc. are also on board. Despite the fact that there is no compromise of cargo, environmental response teams are standing by. The barge was approximately 100% full. At this time the cargo remains securely onboard and does not pose any threat to either local citizens or the environment. 

During its voyage, approximately 12-14 hours from destination and 30 miles from the sea buoy, the tug/barge encountered heavy seas that were remnants of Tropical Storm Ida. The two towlines used to pull the barge, broke in heavy weather and the barge was carried approximately 100 miles southwest where it came to rest parallel on Sand Bridge Beach in Virginia. It currently sits idle ¼ mile from the public fishing pier. An incident command post has been set up at the local fire station with a salvage team standing by. 

QUICK FACTS:
· La Princessa – a non-self propelled vessel with no fuel tanks. It is a triple deck, 580-foot cargo barge.
· Sentry – 136-foot long, 7,200 maximum horsepower, 6-man crew all of whom are safe
· Tow wires– 2 steel tow wires – each 2.25-inch diameter. Both wires, which broke at the tug end are certificated and are under a periodic testing program. Once the wires are recovered they will be further inspected. Each wire costs approximately $35,000 and has a breaking strength of over 500,000lbs. The tow wires are 2,700 feet long and when connected pull the barge about ¼ mile behind. 
· Titan Salvage has been engaged. A salvage master is on site and a naval architect and assistant salvage master are en route. Removal plans are being developed. Improving weather conditions should enhance the salvage and removal efforts.
· Proper authorities have been notified and we are fully cooperating with the local incident management team. These authorities include the United States Coast Guard, the local fire department and as a precautionary measure the National Response Center. 
· All cargo remains in tact. 
· Security is being established to prevent entrance to the barge by unauthorized personnel.
· Customers and the community are being notified and will continue to be apprised of progress.

Jacksonville-based Crowley Holdings Inc., a holding company of the 117-year-old Crowley Maritime Corporation, is a privately held family and employee-owned company. The company provides diversified transportation and logistics services in domestic and international markets by means of six operating lines of business: Puerto Rico/Caribbean Liner Services, Latin America Liner Services, Logistics Services, Petroleum Services, Marine Services and Technical Services. Offered within these operating lines of business are the following services: liner container shipping, logistics, contract towing and transportation; ship assist and escort; energy support; salvage and emergency response through its TITAN Salvage subsidiary; vessel management; vessel construction and naval architecture through its Jensen Maritime subsidiary; government services, and petroleum and chemical transportation, distribution and sales. Additional information about Crowley, its subsidiaries and business units may be found on the Internet at Crowley Maritime Corporation.


----------



## radarthis

If the pier were to be knocked out and a new one built do you guys think it would be longer?


----------



## basstardo

radarthis said:


> If the pier were to be knocked out and a new one built do you guys think it would be longer?


One could only hope. Seemed like over half the pier was on the sand instead of over the water.


----------



## demonfish

was out there myself yesterday, very interesting, still looked about 300 ft from the pier. what was interesting is the amount of sand up on the beach. think this storm dug out the end any? deeper water maybe? looks like if you walked from the pier down to the surfers side its not a down hill walk.


----------



## Fishman

thats gonna be an expensive tow


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n

i don't think it looks any worse than those condos. i wouldn't worry. crowley is a wonderful company and they have a great salvage company, titan. that barge is in good hands


----------



## Cdog

Chugg'n & plug'n said:


> i don't think it looks any worse than those condos. i wouldn't worry. crowley is a wonderful company and they have a great salvage company, titan. that barge is in good hands


LOL, those condos are hideous...


----------



## sand flea

AL_N_VB said:


> that's sure was a pretty trout hole


May be even prettier once the ship gouges a new slough. 

This whole thing is absolutely nuts. Anybody got new pictures?


----------



## Thrifty Angler

Not sure how current these are. There's a sideshow on the site. Don't know how to get it to embed.

http://www.wvec.com/news/local/Barg...-Sandbridge-69961687.html?gallery=y&img=0&c=y


----------



## radarthis

Stole this from there website...










"Damn I forgot the keys back in Puerto Rico"


----------



## Thrifty Angler

According to news reports, tomorrow (Tues) will be the day they try to get the barge pulled off the beach. Something about only getting 2 or the needed 3 tow lines in place today. High tide tomorrow. Also mentioned.....the possibility of having to lighten the load....going beyond draining the excess water from within. Not that it will increase the tide level. 

Would be interesting if they have to unload some of those containers/trailers. Probably would have to evacuate residents from the surrounding area due to what if's. That scenario would be one heck of a maneuver.

Either way...that's a large vessel to pull free. The pessimist in me thinks it's gonna take a miracle to free it. Picture removing a beached whale....and multiply the weight many times over.

Still...miracles do happen. Proven when the pier was spared certain destruction.


----------



## Shooter

Wonder if we could pay them to drag away the SNAG MONSTER right off the end of the pier while they are there


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n

i'm telling you. have faith in the crowley people. titan's hydraulic pullers work at a 300 ton capacity. let's say they line 10 of them up. that's 3000 tons of pulling weight. that doesn't sound like too much, i know, but i've pulled trucks out of the mud barried to the doors with a 300 lb rope. besides, if they do need offshore lightering, they have that capability as well. and perhaps we could ask the tug capt to pull a retrieval hook across the snag monster. if so, i get first dibs on the spoils.


----------



## daybreak

*cg*

This link is the latest USCG photo release:

http://www.piersystem.com/go/doc/651/397643/


----------



## Shooter

In the pic from the coast guard it looks like a Ford truck is getting ready to haul it away,,, I just hope the truck doesnt hurt the barge


----------



## ORF Pete

"Built Ford tough"... I smell the making of a commercial.


----------



## basstardo

Shooter said:


> In the pic from the coast guard it looks like a Ford truck is getting ready to haul it away,,, I just hope the truck doesnt hurt the barge


Bet he's got a chip in it.  Wonder how much it'll smoke.


----------



## togman

If the barge destroys the pier, the city will use that money to build a light rail system.


----------



## togman

I am just saying, the purpose of that pier and reason it was built was to pump salt water into back bay back in the 70's. It does not generate that much revenue......a big check to the city to repair the pier may just end up elsewhere, such at town center, a light rail station etc.

The best we can hope for is they move that barge without incident.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

No incidents yet. Just 1 snapped tow line today is all. They might have better luck if they hooked the barge up to the snag monster then secured another line from the snag monster to the tug. It'll hold it then I'm sure. 

One foot higher tides predicted for tomorrow should do it.

Lots of spectators cruising the beach. The city would be making some serious cash if they were charging for parking.


----------



## Dr. Bubba

Thrifty Angler said:


> The city would be making some serious cash if they were charging for parking.


I heard they are using some of their extra red light cameras to take care of that.


----------



## jlentz

Looks like they pulled it off the beach a little before 8:00 this morning. From where I am, the pier looks ok.

John


----------



## daybreak

> Titan Salvage crews successfully pulled the barge La Princesa off Sandbridge beach at 7:48 a.m. Wednesday.
> 
> The crews used two tugs pulling together on the bow and stern of the barge at high tide to free it. The barge, which broke free from the tug Sentry Thursday night, grounded on the beach near Little Island Pier Friday morning.
> 
> Coast Guard, Crowley and Titan Salvage personnel worked together to remove the barge from the beach while ensuring the safety of the public and environment. Coast Guard inspectors and a member of the American Bureau of Shipping will survey the vessel to ensure that it is seaworthy. Once the survey team is satisfied, the tug Sentry will tow the barge to its next port of call in Pennsauken, N.J.


source: USCG press release


----------



## lil red jeep

Close call. Had me worried while the Nor'Easter was still blowin. Glad it's gone!!!


----------



## basstardo

Whew! I was with you LRJ. I thought for sure the pier was a goner. If it would have a been situation where the city would have improved the pier had it been destroyed, that would have been a different story. A T on the end sure would be nice.


----------



## blakester

*Your mistaken*



togman said:


> I am just saying, the purpose of that pier and reason it was built was to pump salt water into back bay back in the 70's. It does not generate that much revenue......a big check to the city to repair the pier may just end up elsewhere, such at town center, a light rail station etc.
> 
> The best we can hope for is they move that barge without incident.


On the fact about money, this place rapes the tourist and fisherman alike on parkin lot fees year after year, on the peak summer days it will clear 10,000$$$$$$$ on parkin alone in one day. Its one of the citys biggest pork barrels.........Sure do have a nice playground...................:--|


----------



## basstardo

Agreed Blake. Look at the way VB treats boat owners who want to keep their boats at their homes. 

Besides, who wants to cater to a bunch of crummy fisherman. 

I hate VB government. :--|


----------



## Newsjeff

blakester said:


> Sure do have a nice playground...................:--|


My kids like it.

It's MILF central, too.


----------



## AbuMike

Newsjeff said:


> It's MILF central, too.


Jeff, you mean the "Moro Islamic Liberation Front"...


----------



## sand flea

Well that was a squeaker.

So, who's going to fish the newly-formed Tanker Hole? You know this thing has to have created _some_ kinda' structure...


----------



## Newsjeff

sand flea said:


> Well that was a squeaker.
> 
> So, who's going to fish the newly-formed Tanker Hole? You know this thing has to have created _some_ kinda' structure...


Matt, I fed today's story to the network just before 6pm. I got a chance to see the hole the barge left from our chopper - frame by fame. 

Low tide shots, too.

Naw, ain't no fish in the barge ditch.


----------

